# Songs that you can sing along with but are ashamed of the fact



## ckofer (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll start:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Spice Girls...Wannabe

Wilson Phillips...Hold On

Anything by Whitney Housten


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Captain and Taneel rock hardcore YO!!!!


----------



## Paul (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually one of my favorites...ugh...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)

Paul said:


>





Paul said:


> Actually one of my favorites...ugh...



Nothing to be ashamed about with those ones.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok...you know what.  I haven't seen one really shameful song yet (myself included.) 

This will break it wide open.  Yes...word for word.  



edit: Even my avatar is moving to the beat.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Paul said:


>



That's a good tune, no shame for that.

I don't know how to insert the video, so here's the link. This song stuck with me, cuz its the first song I heard walking into my first titty bar at age 17 at Helton's in West Hartford. Sweet Mamm.. I mean memories. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOtC-xvmFJI


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ok...you know what.  I haven't seen one really shameful song yet (myself included.)
> 
> This will break it wide open.  Yes...word for word.
> 
> ...




This song had me dancing..steezy booty shaking ala Beavis,,,,I did to learn how to embed youtube..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Jump Kriss Kross..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J5titd0Kbw


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 19, 2008)

Best part: "My woman keep me warm" sung with a deep voice.

No shame with Gordon Lightfoot, Jim Croce or The Digital Underground.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jump Kriss Kross..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J5titd0Kbw



Mac Dad'll make you jump, jump.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This song had me dancing..steezy booty shaking ala Beavis,,,,I did to learn how to embed youtube..



This is a great example of why I don't like most rap or hip hop, when they sample other tunes. P. Diddy's rendition of Kashmir for a Biggy tribute tune really bummed me out. And Robert Plant sitting in on a session during a music awards show almost made me wanna throw up and throw out my Zep LP's.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a Zeppelin cover that I like:


And Led Zeppelin is IMHO the greatest band ever.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 20, 2008)

Another scary one:

Copacabana


And if you don't know the words: http://youtube.com/watch?v=zVj1VnI_hII


----------



## andyzee (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing I'm ashamed of but some of my favorites that might fit this thread:

Bobby Sherman - Julie Julie
Bay City Rollers - Saturday
Partridge Family - I Think I Love You.


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 21, 2008)

This thread is funny, as I was finishing up hiking to the top of Loon today, it was pouring rain (just like yesterday), had maybe 1/4 mile to go, and for some strange reason, 'Stuck On You' from Lionel Richie starts playing in my head.  Not my style of music, but yet I know the words!  At least from there it leads to a Family Guy episode where Peter is listening to Lionel sing 'Hello', which is hilarious for anyone who has seen it.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 21, 2008)

Allman Brothers...Jessica.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 21, 2008)

i [hart] Skiing said:


> allman Brothers...jessica.



Lmao


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2008)

Paul said:


>




You're ashamed of this one?  Man, things must be going good for you if that's as bad as it gets!

Me, I'm ashamed singing along to these (excellent) songs:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> You're ashamed of this one?  Man, things must be going good for you if that's as bad as it gets!
> 
> Me, I'm ashamed singing along to these (excellent) songs:



Don't walk towards the light, Puddles!! Yeah, those are pretty shameful. Well done.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Don't walk towards the light, Puddles!! Yeah, those are pretty shameful. Well done.




Thanks.  My first ever concert was Air Supply.  My mom got two tickets and thought I'd like to go with her.  I haven't been the same since.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Thanks.  My first ever concert was Air Supply.  My mom got two tickets and thought I'd like to go with her.  I haven't been the same since.



I went to a YMCA day camp back in the 70s and I remember the whole bus singing along to this all summer in 80:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I went to a YMCA day camp back in the 70s and I remember the whole bus singing along to this all summer in 79:



That one sucked so bad, the video isn't available anymore, lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That one sucked so bad, the video isn't available anymore, lol.



That's weird. Here's the direct link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=2HejVjzhKTY


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I went to a YMCA day camp back in the 70s and I remember the whole bus singing along to this all summer in 80:




Was that a YMCA camp sponsored by the Village People?  Har har har....

The video is pretty hilarious.  Did they really think having *FOUR* guitarists would somehow add some street cred to the song?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's weird. Here's the direct link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=2HejVjzhKTY



I liked it better when it was unavailable!!uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Was that a YMCA camp sponsored by the Village People?  Har har har....



Err ... we did do a skit where we acted out the YMCA song. 



Moe Ghoul said:


> I liked it better when it was unavailable!!uke:



Nobody made you look.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Any Man of Mine


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Teletubbies theme song 



I seriously can't wait until my youngest outgrows the tubbies and I can purge my house of all things teletubby!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Teletubbies theme song
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously can't wait until my youngest outgrows the tubbies and I can purge my house of all things teletubby!



They use Tubbie reruns at Gitmo for interrogations.


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

I grew up in the 60's and 70's...  The songs I know... Disgust me...  

I was singing "You can Ring My Bell" the other day..


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 23, 2008)

Not really a song... but I pretty much know all of the Phantom of the Opera and had Michael Crawford down...

...I didn't used to be ashamed of it when I'd sing it full blast in my car during the commute... oh well


----------



## noski (Jul 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> I grew up in the 60's and 70's...  The songs I know... Disgust me...
> 
> I was singing "You can Ring My Bell" the other day..



Ugh....groan..... thanks alot. ..must...purge....mind.....*Out damn song, Out! Out!!*


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

noski said:


> Ugh....groan..... thanks alot. ..must...purge....mind.....*Out damn song, Out! Out!!*



yeah... welcome to the hell that is my musical life...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't touch this by MC Hammer...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 23, 2008)

I can sing any theme song to any TV show I ever watched as a kid. Just as Timmy, he's the one who has to drive to work with me every day...


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I can sing any theme song to any TV show I ever watched as a kid. Just as Timmy, he's the one who has to drive to work with me every day...



Meet Kathy who's been most everywhere.. From Zanzibar to Berkely Square
But Patty's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn heights...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> Meet Kathy who's been most everywhere.. From Zanzibar to Berkely Square
> But Patty's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn heights...



Patty Duke was cool until she got older and became a whore..lol..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I can sing any theme song to any TV show I ever watched as a kid. Just as Timmy, he's the one who has to drive to work with me every day...



I like the theme songs from 80s shows..

Who's The Boss
Different Strokes
Full House
Perfect Strangers
Growing Pains
A Different World...and so on and so forth...I spent most of my childhood watching TV..and I turned out O.K.


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

A lot of shows in the 60's had instrumentals for theme songs...


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

Who can turn the world on with her smile?
Who can take a nothig day and suddenly make it all seem worthwhile?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> I grew up in the 60's and 70's...  The songs I know... Disgust me...
> 
> I was singing "You can Ring My Bell" the other day..



Don't blame me.:smash:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like the theme songs from 80s shows..
> 
> Who's The Boss
> Different Strokes
> ...



I was thinking things a bit more obscure...you know like gummy bears and zoobilee zoo.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> who Can Turn The World On With Her Smile?
> Who Can Take A Nothig Day And Suddenly Make It All Seem Worthwhile?



M T M?


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> M T M?



ding ding ding


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Next up in 70's sit com theme songs for $200

Give us any chance we'll take it
read us any rule we'll break it .....???????


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Next up in 70's sit com theme songs for $200
> 
> Give us any chance we'll take it
> read us any rule we'll break it .....???????



Shirley and Laverne?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I was thinking things a bit more obscure...you know like gummy bears and zoobilee zoo.




Gummy Bears..obscure..I definitely know the lyrics to that..lol..Fraggle Rock is great as well..I always have that theme song in my head at Sugarbush due to Castlerock..

Let the music play
Worrys for another day.
Laugh/dance your cares away
down at fraggle rock


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

The Welcome Back Cotter Theme song is great...especially samples by MA$E..lol..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGT0gIY_-jw

can somebody please explain how to embed youtube videos???


----------



## Paul (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Welcome Back Cotter Theme song is great...especially samples by MA$E..lol..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGT0gIY_-jw
> 
> can somebody please explain how to embed youtube videos???



[yuotube]qGT0gIY_-jw[/yuotube]

Except spell it correctly


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

dmc said:


>



Hell yeah what a MILF..and Schneider was such a perv..lol


----------



## dmc (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell yeah what a MILF..and Schneider was such a perv..lol



Young Valerie Bertinelli...   Droool...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

I ALWAYS sing along with this....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> Young Valerie Bertinelli...   Droool...



I'd hit dat:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Hip Hop Hooray by Naughty by Nature

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No7jdP2A0N0&feature=related

Cypress Hill...Insane in the Membrane...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvV-upQVoFs&feature=related

Redman...I'll be Dat..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvV-upQVoFs&feature=related

Butterfly...by Crazytown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UculXjdcSYs&feature=related

Parents Just Don't Understand by DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI0dCVwdedE

Summertime Girls by LFO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD0DPYJnA7Q

Party All the Time by Eddie Murphy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5LX16zia2k

Superfreak by Rick James
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75qXUfp4wtw&feature=related


----------



## mondeo (Jul 23, 2008)

I have no shame, but maybe I should:


----------



## mondeo (Jul 23, 2008)

Most poppy rock songs from the mid 90's I can do, and a lot of 80's power ballads

Damn Yankees - High Enough
Nazareth - Love Hurts
Deep Blue Something - Breakfast at Tiffany's
http://youtube.com/watch?v=33lmyry2ka4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QM96bQkJ-mc


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Shirley and Laverne?



yup


----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2008)

So, it seems as if the Spin Doctors - Two Princes video doesn't work anymore.

A few more:
Jewel - Foolish Games, Who Will Save Your Soul
Sheryl Crow - most of the popular ones
Cardigans - Lovefoot
Sarah McLachlan - Building a Mystery
Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home (heard it on the way home toinght)


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Courtesy of Sirius 116 (kids channel) and the fact that it seems like EVERY time I'm in my car with the kids for more than 5 minutes that it's played 

"High Five" from They Might Be Giants


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2008)

Mickey...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FeIF-7fhkE


----------



## ckofer (Jul 27, 2008)

Next generation....


----------

